# New Idea



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey rollitup, you know what I think would help your site, and be unique too, much better than a buy-n-sell forum is a dating forum. It would be a cool way to meet like minded people. I think it would also drive your member ship way up. You might even be able to charge for access to that portion of the site, atleast after it got going anyways. The young people would love it.
Peace


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 20, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Hey rollitup, you know what I think would help your site, and be unique too, much better than a buy-n-sell forum is a dating forum. It would be a cool way to meet like minded people. I think it would also drive your member ship way up. You might even be able to charge for access to that portion of the site, atleast after it got going anyways. The young people would love it.
> Peace


wouldn't work b/c everyone on here either grows or at least smokes weed so b/c of that they would be way too paranoid to do that. Or at least i would be. It would be way too easy for the police to infiltrate.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah all you need is a pissed of person who knows you after a bad few dates and puts you out there for dem boyz to get..Im goin to Mcdonalds


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

with so many people holding legal cards this might work. we really need to take the whole hiding like a criminal out of cannabis. i'm not scared.

MARIJUANA SHOULD NOT BE A CRIME.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2007)

I am been to jail a few times and dont like it anymore.Prison not so bad but county jail sux lol


----------



## Biggietalls (Mar 21, 2007)

dont understand why that wouldn't work cuz i've seen 420dating.com on many other forums


----------

